# اخراج روح نجس (ابونا سمعان)



## Michael (25 مايو 2006)

*اخراج روح نجس (ابونا سمعان)*

انا الحقيقة مش عارف مكان الموضوع دة هنا ولا فى منتدى الافلام والمسلسلات

بسيالاة بقى المشرفين يشوفوا الصح

دة وانا لما كنت فى دير ابونا سمعان وفى القداس 
طلعت برة شوية لاقيت ....

اتفرجوا على الفيلم...

بس من اجمل الجمل الى انا سمعتها

نا الشيطان بيقول لابونا انا بقالى 8 سنين فية ومش هتقدر تعمل حاجة

رد ابونا وقال انا تراب وانت الكيبر

تخيلوا الشيطان قال انا مقدرش اقول عليك كدة


http://www.up4world.com/download.php?id=lJRGQFfH276GXhwlSp3S


----------



## hima85222 (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا يا مايكل وحشانا بجد مواضيعك

ربنا معاك حبيبي


----------



## Michael (25 مايو 2006)

وانت كمان يا هيما كثر صدقنى يا حبيبى


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

*يــــــــــــاه... فعلا حاجة يرتعش ليها الجسم و الكيــــــان*

*تواضع رائع و عمل الهي عظيم... مجدا ليك يا رب...*


----------



## artamisss (25 مايو 2006)

حد يعرف يقولى البتاع دة بينزل ازاى   
انا هافرجه للناس اللى عندى مش ليا   انا مش ناقصه بوظان اعصاب


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

ادخلي للرابط الي واضعه مايكل بعدين انزلي لتحت بتشوفي رابط اسمه

*20060512002.3gp* size(9183.32 KB)  * Click here to download the file*​ 

اضغطي عليه و يبدأ التحميل عندك...


----------



## artamisss (25 مايو 2006)

اوك  جار ى  التحميل  

انت نزلته يا روك   لو نزلته قولى كدة اوله  ايه  علشان  مافتحوش  او اجريه


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

*اه نزلته, مفيش فيه حاجة تخوف, بالعكس...*


----------



## artamisss (25 مايو 2006)

اصل انا  نزلته  وبعدين  فى اول  الفيديو  حوار  بسمه وهبه  مه الراجل العجيب ده فى قناه اقرأ 
 ابونا  مظهرش على الشاشه  لحد  دلوقتى


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

*اي برنامج بتستعملي؟*


----------



## artamisss (25 مايو 2006)

انا  نزلت  الفيديو  وشغلته  بالريل ماشتغلش رحت مشغلاة  بال ميديا بلاير   حدث نفسه من النت  واشتغل 
المهم ان  انا  نزلته واشتغل   وظهر الحلقه  بتاعت  هبه وهبه  مع الشيخ الدجال  ده  فى قناه اقرأ
مظهرش ابونا 
انا يوهيئلى  ان مايكل  نزل  رابط  غلط


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

ديانا, ادخلى على الرابط هون
http://www.up4world.com/download.php?id=lJRGQFfH276GXhwlSp3S

بعدين اضغطي على الرابط

download file 

بالاحمر و نزليه من جديد.. الظاهر نزلتي الملف الخطأ هههه


----------



## artamisss (25 مايو 2006)

صدقنى  لا ياروك  اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ وااااااااااااااااء  طب شوف حجم  اللى انت نزلته  كام 
 8.96ميجا   صح


----------



## artamisss (25 مايو 2006)

تم  بحمدلله   شكرا على تعاونكم هههههه  نخدمك فى الافراح يا  روك   عقبال كدة ما اشيلك ديل البدله هههه


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

*بلاش شماتة فيا يا ديانا... يعني ما في غير الفرح... *


----------



## artamisss (26 مايو 2006)

اصل دى الفرصه الوحيده  اللى ممكن اشوفك فيها  هههه
 لكن  غير كدة  هاشوفك فين علشان اخدمك   وبعدين هو الفرح بقى شماته   ده اجمل  قفص  تتقوقع فيه  على حياتك القادمه ههه


----------



## ><)))))*> (8 يونيو 2006)

*جااااري التحميل*


----------



## ><)))))*> (8 يونيو 2006)

*:smil7: فيديو جميل شكراااااا*


----------

